# Weed Line



## Crimson Tide (Jul 24, 2009)

Dying to know if one of you 50 trollers from this past weekend found any solid rip or weedline just North of Spur as Hilton's imagery might have suggested. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Roll Tide! I wasn't out there or I sure would have let you know what I found. Best thing you can do is to read the reports and see if anything is mentioned. Tight lines to you.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Was at the nipple and elbow on Thurs.... nothing..


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Buddy of mine went out Thurs (8-21) and didn't find much. Only hooked 2 blues near a rig about 100 miles out. They changed up Fri and caught some AJs bottom fishing.


----------

